# I kissed a Girl



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I Loved it . For like 1 hour almost non-stop just sitting at the sofa in the nightclub . She was too shy to dance lol . She's from France too and could hardly speak English . Didn't get cuter than that .

Got up at 8 am or so . Started sorting my room like crazy . . watering my plants . . taking the rubbish out . Only slept 3-4 hours lol .

Dunno if I'll see her again . She kept telling me she was 'Sorry' that 'I'm a boy' . . ( and then kept kissing me anyway lol ) 

I suddenly burst into tears ( I couldn't control it . Pretty drunk !! ) while still smiling and laughing .

We exchanged numbers and she certainly had a goodbye kiss when I headed to the taxi . 

I'll have to think tactically about what to do next . I'm not in a hurry , anyway . I'm just livin' the nightlife . It's all good . . no drama .


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

If you burst into tears kissing a chick, then god bless you when you **** one


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Dulcinera said:


> If you burst into tears kissing a chick, then god bless you when you **** one


it was rather mild , I haven't cried for like 5 months . i had mixed feelings that night . Unusual experience . She didn't actually Care

I'm a transsexual and she's a plain lesbian . what can I say :roll


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

I was just joking!! I had a similar experience with my first time kiss- although without the tears.

Transexuals and plain lesbians? this sounds like something i'd pay to be apart of


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm confused if you're a guy how come your profile says your a female and congrads, you must be buzzing.


----------



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

I kissed a girl and i liked it; taste of her cherry chapstick! woo


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 15, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/hB7hjYunvOe
would u tap that?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow I am kind of confused now,:um too many twists, but had to admit you had me reading on the edge of my sit :shock


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

You LUCKY B*ASTARD... Your both !!

YOU COULD DO YOURSELF SILLY !!


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

That random dude said:


> I'm confused if you're a guy how come your profile says your a female and congrads, you must be buzzing.


She is transexual, so she likes both, boys and girls.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Ghost in the Shell said:


> She is transexual, so she likes both, boys and girls.


Forgive my ignorance but isn't that the same as being bi-sexual?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

That random dude said:


> Forgive my ignorance but isn't that the same as being bi-sexual?


Well it's possible


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Kudos to you


----------

